

Unmasking the Mystery of Machine Learning - ubasu
http://willyvic.wordpress.com/2010/08/12/unmasking-the-mystery-of-machine-learning/

======
teeray
Now I'm happy I took that Linear Algebra class even though it wasn't part of
my Comp Sci program. Thanks for a great article!

------
msie
I read this and suddenly felt old:

 _My personal journey into machine learning began in eighth grade...every
Wikipedia page I went to..._

